# Livery - East Lothian



## The Hobster (31 December 2013)

Anyone know of any livery available for 2 geldings in East Lothian?  Need all year round turn out (one has COPD), stables, and assistance on hand if required. Thanks.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 December 2013)

whereabouts in EL? Its quite a big place. there's Edinburgh Equestrian which is close to the bypass, a bit further away is Hodges (near Macmery), East Lothian Livery, Sunnyside, Standing Stone (all near East Linton), Whitesands or a bit further west is Mountskip, Vogrie etc.


----------



## The Hobster (31 December 2013)

Hi, nearish to Pencaitland or the A1 around Haddington would be ideal.  Have done Hodges previously, it's not ideal for a COPD horse!  There's one mentioned in older forum posts at Carberry called Hillhead, do you know if that still exists?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 December 2013)

not sure, it was a few months ago? There used to be one the other side of the A1 exit from Hodges-on the road to Longniddry, can't remember what its called.


----------



## The Hobster (31 December 2013)

Ah, I think that's Redcoll?  I can give them a try, thanks.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 December 2013)

thats the one, does Sandra Morrison still run a livery at Pencailtland-at the QH stud? Other than that, Coulsland although thats internal stabling. Not sure whats happening at Orchardfield in Boggs now?


----------



## Jnhuk (2 January 2014)

Sandra no longer at Duncrahill but maybe worth a phone to Joan there as believe she was doing some livery but think mainly retirement livery


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 January 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			thats the one, does Sandra Morrison still run a livery at Pencailtland-at the QH stud? Other than that, Coulsland although thats internal stabling. Not sure whats happening at Orchardfield in Boggs now?
		
Click to expand...

Orchardfield is owned by a family who sometimes will take on liveries - but they don't do field livery and in the wet you might not get much turn out at all.  But the stable is external.  Good facilities and nice family, but they are very choosy about who comes on yard.


----------



## The Hobster (6 January 2014)

Thanks, it's a bad time of year to be looking!  We definitely need some turn out so will keep looking. Most unsurprisingly seem to be full at the moment.


----------



## asbo (6 January 2014)

The Hobster said:



			Thanks, it's a bad time of year to be looking!  We definitely need some turn out so will keep looking. Most unsurprisingly seem to be full at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Feel for you as we are looking in the same area as you but for 3, nothing has space as a few yards have closed down recently, ours will be too as planning has been given to build houses!


----------



## Jaggerk (29 April 2014)

Livery spaces available at castle lodge stables in Gifford 01620 811219


----------

